# I&D Abdominal Abscess



## nyyankees (Jun 8, 2012)

anyone know what CPT code describes the above? Thanks..


----------



## syllingk (Jun 8, 2012)

Not enough info. Incision and drainage? debridement? what specific area and how was it done?


----------

